# Sunken Goat



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I know the pic is small, but check out the yellow '05!
http://mysite.verizon.net/res1dv3w/


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

marathonman said:


> I know the pic is small, but check out the yellow '05!
> http://mysite.verizon.net/res1dv3w/


Uhhhhhh, no love on the pic.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

No pic!


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

sorry guys, not sure what happened to the pic, but its there again now.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

marathonman said:


> sorry guys, not sure what happened to the pic, but its there again now.


Ahhh!!! :willy: Where did you get that pic? Did you just notice the goat on some pix from the Hurricane?


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

There's going to be a flood (no pun intended) of some very questionable used cars in the months to come.


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh gosh, don't show me that! That's horrible!


----------



## IB2MESTUP (Aug 4, 2005)

MMMM I wonder if the'll be some real cheap drivetrains out there......my 63 falcon could use a transplant......LMAO


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I hope the owner is safe,


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I believe I'm gonna be sick! I hope that guy is alright.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

yeah I just got the pic in an e-mail from a friend and noticed the car. I feel really bad for everyone up there, but this guy(or girl) holds a spot in my heart!


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

That GTO is at Keesler ABF in Mississippi. They also lost all the base housing I believe.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll have to find out. My buddy has another friend that is stationed there. I found out he is the one that took the pic


----------



## YoungerJR (Dec 23, 2004)

*Moment of Silence*

Can we have a moment of silence for the infant '05 GTO that drowned in that flood? LOL

Ryan


----------



## limestang05 (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm soooo glad it wasn't a new GT...


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

limestang05 said:


> I'm soooo glad it wasn't a new GT...


LOL. Checking out the competition?


----------



## limestang05 (Sep 2, 2005)

only in my rearview....LOL just kidding, I saw this on another site and was gonna share it with you guys. But, I see you already found it. Actually I have been a diehard GM fan for all my 37 years. I couldnt pass up this new car that, with a few minor mods runs [email protected] and gets 22mpg(important right now). Anyways, I wasnt here to give you guys a hard time. I have alot of respect for the new GTO's and I love a good race (something I always get from a GTO).


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gameover said:


> I believe I'm gonna be sick! I hope that guy is alright.


 :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

limestang05 said:


> I'm soooo glad it wasn't a new GT...



There might not be a picture of one like the gto, but with the numbers of stangs let alone GT I'm sure a lot more stangs got flooded out compared to the GTO's. Plus with the build quility of the stang I'm almost positive that it could get flooded driving through a smal puddle.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Honestly with the death and devistation who really gives a FCUK


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

limestang05 said:


> I'm soooo glad it wasn't a new GT...


Woulda been an improvement! :lol:


----------

